# Bad SPAM



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Did an inventory on food preps over the weekend. Found 9 cans of SPAM bulging. Admittedly, they wete past their best used by dates. Late 2014 and mid 2015 BUB dates. What makes SPAM go bad like this? I have always thought it was mostly indestructable. I suspect the poptops are not as good as the old key cans.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I have a lot of it.

Did you open them? Did they pass the smell test? What kind were they (low sodium, flavored, etc)?

P.S. Just checked mine and have no bulging cans. I must be doing a good job on rotating; my closest best-used-by date is Dec 2017. Homel has not issued any recalls on Spam. Here's some pertinent info (read the comments; low sodium and Oct 2014 seems to be causing problems):

http://preparednessadvice.com/food_storage/a-failure-of-the-shelf-life-of-spam/#.V3upsJD3aK0


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Did an inventory on food preps over the weekend. Found 9 cans of SPAM bulging. Admittedly, they wete past their best used by dates. Late 2014 and mid 2015 BUB dates. *What makes SPAM go bad like this?* I have always thought it was mostly indestructable. I suspect the poptops are not as good as the old key cans.


It's SPAM, . . . what would you expect??? :sad2:

UGH, . . . the word, . . . regardless of which connotation, . . . makes my stomach pucker.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> It's SPAM, . . . what would you expect??? :sad2:
> 
> UGH, . . . the word, . . . regardless of which connotation, . . . makes my stomach pucker.
> 
> ...


Hate SpamSpeech will not be tolerated here! LOL.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I just ate some spam that was about 2 years past the best by date... grilled it up, added cheese and had a sandwich


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There was a time when spam was living high off the hog.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bulged cans are a no go for me, but spam is a no go anyway. Poor mans food


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Bulged cans are a no go for me, but spam is a no go anyway. Poor mans food


Here ya go, Op6. Surf and Turf preps for the discriminating diner:


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I bet you have eaten plenty of spam! In a larger loaf it is sold as chipped chopped ham!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Bulged cans are a no go for me, but spam is a no go anyway. Poor mans food


Elitist.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

If your hungry even crappy spam is a blessing.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> There was a time when spam was living high off the hog.


Your post made me laugh. Was a pun intended?



> The source of this phrase is often said to be the fact that the best cuts of meat on a pig come from the back and upper leg and that the wealthy ate cuts from 'high on the hog', while the paupers ate belly pork and trotters. The imagery of lords and ladies feasting on fine meats, done to a turn, at Olde Englyshe banquets is easy to bring to mind and this seems to be the right context for the phrase to have been coined in.


Now back to the original topic, where are you storing your spam? What is the average temperature? What type of spam was it?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Your post made me laugh. Was a pun intended?
> 
> A good dose of truth always makes a pun funnier.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

All y'all are evil. 

I was freaking out cuz I thought (by the title) that some horrible spammers were taking over the site. 

Clearly I need more coffee. Or, a cold one. Or, maybe both. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

O


sideKahr said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have a lot of it.
> 
> Did you open them? Did they pass the smell test? What kind were they (low sodium, flavored, etc)?
> 
> ...


I did not open them. The bulge was enough for me. They went out in the trash this morning. Some of them were the low sodium ones. Pthanks for the link. I did eat a can from mid 2015, and it was fine. I will keep a close eye on the cans from that era.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Your post made me laugh. Was a pun intended?
> 
> Now back to the original topic, where are you storing your spam? What is the average temperature? What type of spam was it?


Stored at room temp in pantry. Some was low sodium and some was regular.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Ive been storing and rotating SPAM for a lot of years, and have never ran into this issue before.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

My spam has never lasted long enough in my Preps to be a problem. But I'm sure I haven't stored as much as some of you fellows


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

318 cans SPAM lite in my home store. A few cans appeared puffed out and opened a 2014 and was
fine! Mixed it with gluten free pasta and cheddar and damn good dinner! 6 hours later still sitting here just fine!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just a note for you all spam haters , when you don't have any food " DO NOT ASK FOR MY SPAM " you can't have any .


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess then, y'all would really look down on our stores of Armour Treet that we get at the dollar store even cheaper.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just checked my stock and it's fine. I am not a huge fan but every now and again I will fry some up. It is a great prep food tho.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I love Spam straight out of the can.
Anyone who says they won't eat Spam has obviously never been hungry. I don't mean "ready for supper" hungry, but really hungry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I love Spam straight out of the can.
> Anyone who says they won't eat Spam has obviously never been hungry. I don't mean "ready for supper" hungry, but really hungry.


As a matter of fact, not obviously.

I ate my bait of it and bologna as a kid. I didn't grow up in a wealthy household. Far from it. Spam was cheap, so we ate it, and bologna. That's why I do not willingly eat it, today.

I've known hunger, real hunger, and Spam never came to mind.

That doesn't make me a bad person. :vs_smirk:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I checked my spam stores, checked for swelling on the end cans of 10 sleeves, none found.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Never been a fan of spam - bulging cans are a definite no. Spend a little more on canned meat designed to sit on a shelf for as long as 25 years and make sure you mix up the types of meat to help avoid boredom. Imagine eating spam for 25 years - I can't imagine eating it for 25 seconds.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Denton I understand that's why I don't eat chicken.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Boss dog I have the same stuff in my basement and worse lol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

baldman said:


> Denton I understand that's why I don't eat chicken.


I stopped by a buddy's house, Sunday. We were discussing a similar topic.

He was raised on a farm in Wisconsin. Along with many other tasks, slaughtering chickens was one of his duties.

Today, he eats no chickens and no eggs.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I love eggs but I hate chicken that's why I have squirrel pot pie


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I like spam, I like treat, easy to store, great to eat.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

baldman said:


> I love eggs but I hate chicken that's why I have squirrel pot pie


Rabbit or goat pot pie is very yummy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i'd like to see one of those OD Green USGI issue cans of Spam again. They were about 4 inches square and a foot & a half long.

Of course, no one has really lived until they've eaten 20+ year old C-Rations. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RPD, I got two cases of them that were thrown out after GULF-2, forgot all about them.
There were pallets of them and a lot of other items headed into the dump.
Got kicked out before I could load the truck all the way.
Also retrieved 400 pounds of sugar at the same time.

We were served K's and C's IIRC while in basic, Korean war and earlier.
K's came in a Cracker Jack like box that was heavily waxed.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Auntie I eat rabbit pot pie quit often but never got pot pie.


----------

